# My new puppy!!



## DarkNewEngland (May 22, 2011)

Hi everyone!

This is my new GSD puppy @ 10 months old. Her name is Venus, and we just got her from a breeder (vonsavitchk9.com) 2 weeks ago. We love her, she is perfect and beautiful!!


----------



## DarkNewEngland (May 22, 2011)

Here's another picture of her


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Welcome... you've got a very good looking pup there. Any plans for her?


----------



## Verivus (Nov 7, 2010)

Very beautiful girl.


----------



## DarkNewEngland (May 22, 2011)

Thank you! Yes, we plan on breeding her next summer (our breeder has a minimum age limit of 2 years) But otherwise, we got her because I work 3rd shift, and my girlfriend and her daughter are at the house alone, and they're both a little frightened of being there alone (let's just say her ex is a piece of work). 

Venus is EXTREMELY loving to all of us. I know GSD's bond to a whole family, but one person in particular. I was hoping it would be either my girlfriend or her daughter, but nope... she latched right on to me! Jumps up and "hugs" me and kisses me every time I walk in the door, follows me around like a shadow, and listens to me more.

I gotta say, we got lucky with her. She is unusually smart, even for a GSD. She's quiet (only barked once, at the vacuum) doesn't destroy anything, sleeps through the night, doesn't beg for table scraps, etc. VERY well behaved, constantly needs to be around us... always giving kisses or lying on the floor at one of our feet.

She was aptly named by our breeder, let me tell you. 

That said, we had a few contractors over in the last week to give us an estimate on fencing off the back yard (for her as well as the daughter) and each and every new person that came to the house, she was alert and wary. Never barked or growled, but also never took her eyes off the "intruder". The few that were brave enough to try and pet her, she allowed it, but you could tell she wasn't impressed.

I have complete confidence in this dog. Even if she isn't a goddess herself, she certainly is a gift from one.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Just to let you know... the "B" word isn't a very popular one around here. I won't give you the typical runaround, but I hope you plan on titling, doing hip/elbow x-rays, and fully understanding her personality prior to even consider going forward with the whole breeding thing. I'll leave it at that.

Are you planning on doing schutzhund, agility, or anything like that with her? That's actually what I meant when I asked if you have any plans with her. Any plans to title in anything?


----------



## CLARKE-DUNCAN (Apr 8, 2011)

Awwww congratulations she's gorgeous. I have a male sable that Im sure would love to play with venus.! Welcome to you both.!


----------



## DarkNewEngland (May 22, 2011)

Lucy Dog said:


> Just to let you know... the "B" word isn't a very popular one around here. I won't give you the typical runaround, but I hope you plan on titling, doing hip/elbow x-rays, and fully understanding her personality prior to even consider going forward with the whole breeding thing. I'll leave it at that.
> 
> Are you planning on doing schutzhund, agility, or anything like that with her? That's actually what I meant when I asked if you have any plans with her. Any plans to title in anything?


When we first spoke with the breeder, he asked if I was going to spay her and I said we were. That's when he informed me that she has 5 of the 7 world's most desired bloodlines. Most of her family works as police & military service dogs, cadaver dogs, drug dogs, etc., and we're pretty interested in keeping that line alive. Hey, if we can sell a few puppies to police departments, that's always good!!

I get what you guys say about rescue dogs, but I think a rescue dog like a GSD that could've been improperly bred, abused, has aggression issues, etc. is just too much of a risk to take with my family's safety.

Yes, I know there are PLENTY of sweet rescue dogs out there that just need a home, but there are also extremely dangerous ones out there as well. This isn't a slight to anyone who has a rescue dog, but I just don't take chances. And purebreds that come from a GOOD breeder are a lot less likely to have aggression issues. I did a lot of research before buying this dog, and everything I found all said the same thing... Make SURE of proper breeding.

If we didn't have a 4 year old girl in the house, it might be a different story. But we do, and that's that. If we choose to continue pure breeding so that other families who feel the same can have a nice, well-bred GSD, or a local PD can get a good police dog, then that's our choice. We paid almost $2K for this dog... we're not going to just let her royal bloodline die out. Besides, police departments do not buy rescue dogs. No government agency does.

As for the Shutzhund training and the like, probably not. Obedience school, definitely. Learning her personality, yes... but like I said, it won't be for at least a year until we breed her. As for medical, she's getting the full treatment. Our breeder lives about 5 miles from us (fortunately) so we're just going to continue taking her to the same doctor, who already knows her and has her records. And yes, she's being titled


----------



## DarkNewEngland (May 22, 2011)

CLARKE-DUNCAN said:


> Awwww congratulations she's gorgeous. I have a male sable that Im sure would love to play with venus.! Welcome to you both.!


Thank you!! I know she'd love that!! She's already made friends with a black lab, a yellow lab, and a pug that lives on our street. She gets along with other animals extremely well!


----------



## CLARKE-DUNCAN (Apr 8, 2011)

Glad to hear she has made lots of friends but my Nero is a little jealous.. Lol..


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

she's gorgeous good luck with her


----------



## Jelpy (Nov 8, 2009)

Beautiful young lady. Plus she looks like a an alert, serious dog; I can see how she'd be a real concern alleviator. 

Jelpy and the Mesquite Mafia


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

> If we didn't have a 4 year old girl in the house, it might be a different story. But we do, and that's that. If we choose to continue pure breeding so that other families who feel the same can have a nice, well-bred GSD, or a local PD can get a good police dog, then that's our choice. We paid almost $2K for this dog... *we're not going to just let her royal bloodline die out*. Besides, police departments do not buy rescue dogs. No government agency does.


Trust me, if your dog has five of the most desired bloodlines in the world in her pedigree, it won't die out anytime soon. 

As harsh as it may sound, your contribution doesn't matter at all. It won't make a difference. Do you know how many "desired" bloodlines are out there? Too many!

And yes, Government Agencies use rescues from time to time. 

We all understand that utility dogs are highly important, but you have got to get her health checked and temperament tested. At least do that, before you breed her.
I have three dogs with highly desired bloodlines. One of those bloodlines is actually fading out because the breeder doesn't breed anymore but I am still not sure if I should breed him at all. There are plenty of awesome bloodlines out there and sometimes it's even better to go with the less known bloodlines that are not as heavily linebreed as some of those super-well-known-high-in-demand bloodlines!


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Royal Bloodlines? 
So what are they?

Most of us SAR handlers work with the same dogs that are in working police stock. FWIW you will be hard pressed to find a police department that will take a puppy.

And even SAR handlers, who *may* buy a puppy (many, like me don't want the gamble of a puppy) want both parents to be proven working stock because brothers and sisters (think of most families) can be remarkably different despite coming from the same parents.

She sounds like a nice puppy -


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

DarkNewEngland said:


> When we first spoke with the breeder, he asked if I was going to spay her and I said we were. That's when he informed me that she has 5 of the 7 world's most desired bloodlines. Most of her family works as police & military service dogs, cadaver dogs, drug dogs, etc., and we're pretty interested in keeping that line alive. Hey, if we can sell a few puppies to police departments, that's always good!!
> 
> I get what you guys say about rescue dogs, but I think a rescue dog like a GSD that could've been improperly bred, abused, has aggression issues, etc. is just too much of a risk to take with my family's safety.
> 
> ...


Whoa, whoa, whoa - first - who said anything about rescue dogs other than you and your WILDLY inaccurate information?

Second - government agencies, PDs, etc, absolutely DO take rescue dogs. 

Third - if I am going to pay money for "royal bloodlines" I am also paying for the health testing (not VETTING), titling or work of the dog and experience and knowledge of the breeder, not a first time pet owner. 

Good heavens.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I believe that is your pedigree

Mating test - German shepherd dog


----------



## TechieDog (Jan 13, 2011)

She looks very nice and sounds like she has a good temperament. Good lines. Congrats. Enjoy her.


----------



## Tihannah (Dec 27, 2009)

I don't know much about pedigrees or what to look for in Working Line pups, but she is a beautiful dog. I would, however, do a lot more research before considering breeding. From what I have learned, you need a lot more than just good lines to consider a pup breedworthy. Just a thought...


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

I apologize for the tone of my first post. I completely stand behind what I said, I just did not say it in the way I should have. 

She is pretty, looks much like Athena. Athena is from a shelter in KY. Or Lizzie too. Both great dogs.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Venus is gorgeous! Sounds like she's already a big part of your family. It's great that you're so close to the breeder and can work together with them.


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

Welcome to the forum. Venus is a beautiful girl!


----------



## JPrice (Feb 19, 2011)

She looks absolutely gorgeous! Gotta love the sables!! I just knew when you dropped the 'b' word you were going to hear it haha.


----------

